# Treiber für Mobile Grafikkarten FAQ Tutorial



## Hombre3000 (24. September 2006)

*Treiber für Mobile Grafikkarten FAQ Tutorial*

Da immer wieder Fragen zu Treibern für Mobile Grafikkarten, sprich die Mobility Serie von ATI oder die Geforce Go Serie von Nvidia gestellt werden, hier nun mal ein kleines Tutorial:

*NVIDIA Geforce Go Serie*

1.) Den Aktuellen Desktop Treiber von Nvdia laden auf www.Nvidia.com
Aktuell der 91.47

http://www.nvidia.com/object/winxp_2k_91.47.html

2.)Diesen Treiber ladet ihr runter und startet ihn. Er extrahiert sich darauf hin automatisch nach C/Nvidia/"aktuelleVersiondesTreibers" (statt "aktuelleVersiondesTreibers" natürlich die jeweilige Version hier 91.47)
Er bricht nach dem extrahieren automatisch ab da ja die Desktop Version ja (noch) nicht für die Mobile Version geeignet ist.

3.) Ihr ladet auf www.laptopvide2go.com die aktuelle .inf des entsprechenden Treibers. 

http://www.laptopvideo2go.com/index.php?drivers

Einfach neben der aktuellen Version des Treibers mit Rechtsklick auf  "INF" und dann Ziel speichern unter.

4.) Die alte .inf im Ordner C/Nvidia/"AktuelleVersiondesTreibers"  durch die neugeladene ersetzten. 

5.) Jetzt könnt ihr einfach die Setup.exe unter C/Nvidia/"AktuelleVersiondesTreibers starten und der Treiber wird installiert.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*ATI Mobility Serie*

Vorausgesetzt ist das Microsoft NET.Framework 2.0 (bei allen ATI Treibern)

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/details.aspx?FamilyID=0856eacb-4362-4b0d-8edd-aab15c5e04f5&DisplayLang=de

1.) Wie bei Nvidia als erstes den aktuellen Desktop Treiber laden Catalyst 6.9 (ACHTUNG!! Erst ab einer Mobility 9600 benutzten ältere Karten werden nicht unterstützt bei alten einfach den Catalyst 6.4 benutzen die weiteren Schritte sind gleicht)

https://support.ati.com/ics/support/default.asp?deptID=894&task=knowledge&folderID=293

2.) Den Treiber laden und starten. Er extrahiert sich daraufhin nach C/ATI/
Danach bricht die Installation auch ab da der Desktop Treiber ja noch nicht für Mobile Karten gedacht ist.

3.) Ladet ihr Patjes Mobility Modding Tool:

http://www.driverheaven.net/modtool/

4.) Ihr startet das Tool und klickt auf "GoMobil" . Dieses Tool ändert auch nur die .inf des entpackten Treibers.

5.) Ihr startet die Setup.exe unter C/ATI  und der Treiber wird installiert.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Bei Fragen, Problemen oder ähnlichen einfach hier posten.


Mfg

Hombre


----------



## darthtok (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: Treiber für Mobile Grafikkarten FAQ Tutorial*

Das Funktionieren der Treiber für mobile Nvidia-Chips kann ich bestätigen. Vor allem gibt das wirklich mal nen Geschwindigkeitsschub ggü. den oftmal veralteten Treibern der Notebookhersteller.


----------



## Tschoco_der_Hai (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: Treiber für Mobile Grafikkarten FAQ Tutorial*



			
				darthtok am 08.01.2007 01:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Funktionieren der Treiber für mobile Nvidia-Chips kann ich bestätigen. Vor allem gibt das wirklich mal nen Geschwindigkeitsschub ggü. den oftmal veralteten Treibern der Notebookhersteller.



kann man diesen trick eigentlich auch benutzen um die Windows Vista Treiber für desktop grafikkarten auf einem Vista-Notebook zu installieren? 
geht das auch bei Vista x64 (wegen der Treibersignierung?)


----------



## Elp1ttY (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Treiber für Mobile Grafikkarten FAQ Tutorial*

Dieser Trick funktioniert bei Nvidia Mobility Grafikkarten absolut perfek!!!!!


----------



## Destroyer-666 (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Treiber für Mobile Grafikkarten FAQ Tutorial*

Hi!

Hierzu direkt mal ne Frage:
Hab ein ASUS Notebok aus der A6000 Reihe mit ner Mobility Radeon X1600 drin. Auf der ATI-HP gibt es dafür je regelmäßig Treiber allerdings steht da ASUS nicht in der Liste der unterstützten Firmen drin. 

Da der Treiber auf der ASUS Page aber schon von Sommer letzten Jahres ist wollte ich mal Fragen ob ich den neuesten Mobility Treiber trotzdem installieren kann auch wenn ASUS nicht offiziell unterstützt wird.
Weiß hier jemand was dazu?

Danke & Gruß,
Destroyer


----------



## ananas45 (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Treiber für Mobile Grafikkarten FAQ Tutorial*


Die Herstellern liefert so gut wie kein Support was Grakatreiber angeht, dafür ist der Thread ja da. Inzwischen gibt es einen aktuellere Version der Mobility Modder 
http://www.driverheaven.net/patje/

einfach den aktuellen Treiber von der ATI-Webseite laden und wie oben beschreiben die infs modden

mfg
Ice


----------



## Destroyer-666 (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Treiber für Mobile Grafikkarten FAQ Tutorial*

Hmmm... dann hab ich da wohl was falsch verstanden.
Hatte gedacht das Tutorial bezieht sich darauf, dass man den den Catalyst für Non-Mobility Radeons läd und dann mit dem Moddertool so verändert das sie auch auf NB´s laufen.

Jetzt gibt es ja aber bei ATI auch extra ne Mobility-Treiber Seite. Ich denk mal nicht, dass das die gleichen Treiber wie bei den normalen Radeons sein werden, oder?

Hab auch gesehen, dass man sich da irgendwie erst mal nen Verification-Tool laden muss, das überprüft ob das NB überhaupt für den Treiber geeignet ist. Da wird meins wohl eh durchfallen weil es von ATI ja nicht unterstützt wird.

Also, was tun? - Am Besten den normalen Radeon Treiber laden und mit dem Moddingtool anpassen oder den Mobilitytreiber laden (so fern die Verification) das zulässt und dann das Tool laufen lassen?

Gruß,
ein etwas ratloser
Destroyer


----------



## CoXxX (27. Januar 2007)

*AW: Treiber für Mobile Grafikkarten FAQ Tutorial*

GEIL... GEIL... GEIL...

Danke PCGH. 

Ich habe eine MOBILITY RADEON 9000 IGP und habe den Treiber für den Desktop PC heruntrgeladen (für die normale 9000) und mit dem Tool behandelt...
...

und es geht, ich hab Catalyst auf den Laptop, obwohl der Grafikchip dafür nicht bestimmt ist.  

lol

Danke...

CoXxX

www.gtapspzone.de.vu


----------



## Anbei (27. Januar 2007)

*AW: Treiber für Mobile Grafikkarten FAQ Tutorial*

Man kann aber auch die Omegatreiber verwenden.
Da muss nichts mehr gemoddet werden, es wird nur die Microssoft Treibersignatur nicht bestanden.

http://www.omegadrivers.net/


----------



## ananas45 (28. Januar 2007)

*AW: Treiber für Mobile Grafikkarten FAQ Tutorial*



			
				CoXxX am 27.01.2007 17:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Danke PCGH.



bedank dich lieber bei Hombre3000


----------



## Erik2 (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: Treiber für Mobile Grafikkarten FAQ Tutorial*

Wie das geht auch mit einer Go 7600   Was wäre denn dar jetzt der aktuellste Treiber den man vo Nvidia nehmen müßte? Oder ist das egal?


----------



## Erik2 (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Treiber für Mobile Grafikkarten FAQ Tutorial*

Ist das eigentlich egal ob man Windows XP oder dies Windows XP Media Center hat.


----------



## Mitobaehr (17. März 2007)

*AW: Treiber für Mobile Grafikkarten FAQ Tutorial*

Wie ist das jetzt mit den Treibern für Vista wenn man gezwungener Maßen diese grässliche "Betaversion" von einem Betriebssystem aufgezwungen bekommt? Auf der Nvidiaseite finde ich für die Go 7 Serie ja nur 2k/XP Treiber


----------



## Otep (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Treiber für Mobile Grafikkarten FAQ Tutorial*

Also welche ForceWare Version nehme ich denn nun? 
Und welche INI?

Habe ne 7600GO

*Edit 1:*

Also, ich habe jetzt mal den 94.24 runtergeladen
und die INI für 94.22

Ist das richtig???

*Edit 2:*

So, es reicht also wenn man einfach bei Nvidia die "Normalen Treiber für Graka und Chipsatz runter lädt, läuft SUPER!!!!


----------



## Freaky22 (7. August 2007)

*AW: Treiber für Mobile Grafikkarten FAQ Tutorial*

Als Tipp für die Mobility Treiber kann ich sagen das man den Antivirus ausschalten muss bzw sollte.


----------



## blackhole (20. August 2007)

*AW: Treiber für Mobile Grafikkarten FAQ Tutorial*



			
				Anbei am 27.01.2007 23:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Man kann aber auch die Omegatreiber verwenden.
> Da muss nichts mehr gemoddet werden, es wird nur die Microssoft Treibersignatur nicht bestanden.
> 
> http://www.omegadrivers.net/



Als zusätzliche Alternative kann ich die Treiber von NGO sehr empfehlen:

 Nvidia:   http://www.ngohq.com/home.php?page=Files&go=cat&dwn_cat_id=10
Ati:           http://www.ngohq.com/home.php?page=Files&go=cat&dwn_cat_id=9

Die Treiber liegen jeweils als ausführbare Datei vor. Vor der Installation sollten die alten Treiber deinstalliert werden. Wer ganz sicher gehen will, löscht vorhandene Treiberreste von Hand gemäss verlinkter Anleitung:

http://www.tweakguides.com/ATICAT_1.html
http://www.tweakguides.com/NVFORCE_1.html

Bei der Installation kann man zwischen dem "normalen" und dem Kompatibilitätsmodus  wählen, letzteren sollte man nehmen,  falls Probleme aufgetaucht sind.

NGO-Treiber sind sowohl für Desktop-Pc's als auch für Notebooks geeignet. Die Treiber sollen sich gegenüber den Referenztreibern durch bessere Bildqualität bei gleicher Performance auszeichnen.
Für Besitzer einer Geforce (Go) 7*** besonders interessant: der  NGO NVIDIA Optimized Driver 2.15822 soll laut  Aussagen von Usern im NGO-Forum die Performance besagter Karten messbar erhöhen. Beim Zocken mit diesem Treiber auf meinem Notebook mit GeforceGo 7800 GTX kommt es allerdings vor, dass das Bild kurzzeitig einfriert; der Effekt verschwindet aber nach Einschalten der "vertikalen Synchronisation".

mfg
blackhole


----------



## SCUX (21. August 2007)

*AW: Treiber für Mobile Grafikkarten FAQ Tutorial*

wollte gerade einen neuen Treiber installieren,
den nVIDIA ForceWare X 163.44 
jetzt steht eine warnmeldung das der treiber keine passende Hardware finden kann und die Vorgang abgerochen wird  :-o 
kann jemand sagen was da los ist?


----------



## SCUX (24. August 2007)

*AW: Treiber für Mobile Grafikkarten FAQ Tutorial*

ok, der Treiber geht gut ab....
habe an anderer Stelle gelesen das "fremd" Treiber Propleme machen können, zb mit der Lüftersteuerung der GraKa usw...
ist das denn eher riskannt, oder die Ausnahme, das da was passieren kann...


----------



## SCUX (3. September 2007)

*AW: Treiber für Mobile Grafikkarten FAQ Tutorial*

nochmal die Frage:
wie ist das mit den "gemoddeteten"Treiber?
treten die Probleme öffters auf? bzw ist viel darüber bekannt?


----------



## darthtok (5. September 2007)

*AW: Treiber für Mobile Grafikkarten FAQ Tutorial*



			
				SCUX am 03.09.2007 21:58 schrieb:
			
		

> nochmal die Frage:
> wie ist das mit den "gemoddeteten"Treiber?
> treten die Probleme öffters auf? bzw ist viel darüber bekannt?



Also ich hab die Treiber von www.laptopvideo2go.com und bisher nie Probleme bezüglich Überhitzung und dergleichen auf meinem Laptop gehabt.


----------



## SCUX (6. September 2007)

*AW: Treiber für Mobile Grafikkarten FAQ Tutorial*



			
				darthtok am 05.09.2007 17:39 schrieb:
			
		

> SCUX am 03.09.2007 21:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


und im Garantiefall?
oder ist das Herstellerabhängig?


----------



## darthtok (7. September 2007)

*AW: Treiber für Mobile Grafikkarten FAQ Tutorial*



			
				SCUX am 06.09.2007 16:28 schrieb:
			
		

> darthtok am 05.09.2007 17:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich wüsste nicht, warum diese Treiber die Garantie beeinträchtigen sollen. Gegenteiliges wäre mir neu, aber auch interessant.


----------



## SCUX (7. September 2007)

*AW: Treiber für Mobile Grafikkarten FAQ Tutorial*



			
				darthtok am 07.09.2007 01:19 schrieb:
			
		

> SCUX am 06.09.2007 16:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


es geht ja speziell um "gemoddete" Treiber, also Software die modifiziert/getunet/verändert ist. Herstellergarantie verlängt eigentlich Originalsoftware, oder   
Die Frage wird also sein ob ein "Treiber" Software ist, oder nur ein Programm für die Software


----------



## darthtok (8. September 2007)

*AW: Treiber für Mobile Grafikkarten FAQ Tutorial*



			
				SCUX am 07.09.2007 11:36 schrieb:
			
		

> darthtok am 07.09.2007 01:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bei den Treibern auf www.laptopvideo2go.com wird ja im Prinzip nur die Liste der unterstützen Grafikchips auf das Niveau der Laptopchipsätzte erweitert.

Laptoptreiber haben in der inf.Datei nur die mobilen Chipsätze stehen, während die Desktoptreiber nur die auf normalen PC's verwendeten Chipsätze verwenden.

Da ja die Taktrate sowieso im Bios der Grafikkarte verankert ist, sollten die nVidia-Treiber auch für alle bisher erschienenen Grafikchips funktionieren. 

Oder warum sollten sie wirklich für die mobilen Chips andere Treiber verwenden?


----------



## shuttlecock (19. November 2007)

*AW: Treiber für Mobile Grafikkarten FAQ Tutorial*

Kennt irgendwer von euch einen funktionierenden Treiber für die 8700M GT?
Ich hab Probleme mit Bioshock. Seitdem das Spiel sich einmal aufhängte, funktioniert es nur wenige Minuten und stürzt dann ab. Es stürtzt auch beim Aufruf der Karte ab, was früher problemlos funktionierte.
Ich bisher alle möglichen und unmöglichen Grafikeinstellungen probiert, selbst das Spiel im Fenstermodus zu spielen, was bei Vista (  ) die Leistung erhöht.


----------



## SCUX (27. November 2007)

*AW: Treiber für Mobile Grafikkarten FAQ Tutorial*



			
				shuttlecock am 19.11.2007 17:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Kennt irgendwer von euch einen funktionierenden Treiber für die 8700M GT?


also ich hab den 7.15.11.6344  und hab bis jetzt keine Probs gehabt,
Bioshock hab ich nicht, aberStalker,GhostRecon2,Call of Duty4 (um mal einige Shooter zu nennen) funktionieren einwandfrei


----------



## SCUX (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Treiber für Mobile Grafikkarten FAQ Tutorial*

hab jetzt den 6.14.11.6909 drauf

3DMark Score 4981 3DMarks  
SM 2.0 Score 2113 Marks  
SM 3.0 Score 1968 Marks  
CPU Score 1758 Marks

Aquamark 101.299
GFX 20.853
CPU 9.845

Lightmark2007 bei 1440x900 102FPS


*gibt es einen neueren*


----------



## shuttlecock (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Treiber für Mobile Grafikkarten FAQ Tutorial*

Eigentlich meinte ich einen Hotfix oder ähnliches für Bioshock - die anderen Spiele laufen nämlich perfekt, selbst die mit der selben Engine.
Trotzdem danke - ich muss mich wohl noch gedulden müssen.


----------



## Rabit (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Treiber für Mobile Grafikkarten FAQ Tutorial*

Oh ich dachte ich wäre einer der wenigen auserwählten der die Grafiktreiber nicht  auf das notebook kriegt.

Also habe einen Notebook von asus.
aktuellste treiber von asus ist aus dem Jahre 2005.

Die treiber für Ati Radeon x700 mobility ist aber wesentlich aktueller von ati.

Die instalation wird abgebrochen wie kann ich speziel bei x700 mobility vorgehen da ich was von 9800 gelesen hatte.
Danke


----------



## Lord_Rancor (3. März 2008)

*AW: Treiber für Mobile Grafikkarten FAQ Tutorial*

Hey vielen vielen Dank für die Tipps hier   , dachte schon, ich müsste nun ewig mit meinen 2006'er ASUS- Treibern vor mich hingammeln   

Hat wunderbar geklappt 

Allerdings hab ich jetzt noch folgendes Problem: In den Desktopeigenschaften gehts jetzt nur bis 1024x786, obwohl mein Display 1280x800 hat. Ich kann das zwar im ATI-Catalyst-Control-Center auf 1280x800 "forcen", aber das muss ich jetzt bei jedem Neustart und nach jedem Game machen  Außerdem werden nun in den Einstellungen von Games nur noch Auflösungen bis 1024x786 angezeigt  
Was kann ich machen, damit das Windows wieder weiss, dass ich doch eigentlich nen 1280er Display hab??


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (3. März 2008)

*AW: Treiber für Mobile Grafikkarten FAQ Tutorial*



			
				Lord_Rancor am 03.03.2008 01:56 schrieb:
			
		

> ..........Allerdings hab ich jetzt noch folgendes Problem: In den Desktopeigenschaften gehts jetzt nur bis 1024x786, obwohl mein Display 1280x800 hat. Ich kann das zwar im ATI-Catalyst-Control-Center auf 1280x800 "forcen", aber das muss ich jetzt bei jedem Neustart und nach jedem Game machen  Außerdem werden nun in den Einstellungen von Games nur noch Auflösungen bis 1024x786 angezeigt
> Was kann ich machen, damit das Windows wieder weiss, dass ich doch eigentlich nen 1280er Display hab??



Bin mir nicht 100%ig sicher ---> aber vielleicht kann dir das immer noch vorzügliche Proggi "PowerStrip" (http://www.chip.de/downloads/PowerStrip-3.77_12997992.html inkl. Beschreibung und Download) helfen?

Zumindest lassen sich damit auch benutzerdefinierte Auflösungen und Monitorprofile zwangsweise speichern. Selbst das Anlegen von eigenen angepaßten Monitortreibern sind möglich.


----------



## Lord_Rancor (4. März 2008)

*AW: Treiber für Mobile Grafikkarten FAQ Tutorial*



			
				Fanator-II-701 am 03.03.2008 08:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Bin mir nicht 100%ig sicher ---> aber vielleicht kann dir das immer noch vorzügliche Proggi "PowerStrip" (http://www.chip.de/downloads/PowerStrip-3.77_12997992.html inkl. Beschreibung und Download) helfen?
> 
> Zumindest lassen sich damit auch benutzerdefinierte Auflösungen und Monitorprofile zwangsweise speichern. Selbst das Anlegen von eigenen angepaßten Monitortreibern sind möglich.




Also ich hab das jetzt mal probiert... Allerdings klappt das dennoch nicht: In den Anzeigeeinstellungen kann ich jetzt meine Auflösung von 1280x800 wählen, allerdings kann ich bei Games dennoch nur maximal 1024x768 auswählen, und da hab ich dann links und rechts nen schönen fetten schwarzen Balken, kotz!
Woran kann das denn liegen? Da müsstes doch irgendwo nen Registryeintrag geben, wo die Spiele nachschauen, was die maximale Auflösung ist, oder? Den zu ändern wäre dann die ultimative Lösung... Oder irre ich mich?


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (6. März 2008)

*AW: Treiber für Mobile Grafikkarten FAQ Tutorial*



			
				Lord_Rancor am 04.03.2008 15:27 schrieb:
			
		

> ......................................... Allerdings klappt das dennoch nicht: In den Anzeigeeinstellungen kann ich jetzt meine Auflösung von 1280x800 wählen, allerdings kann ich bei Games dennoch nur maximal 1024x768 auswählen..........................
> Woran kann das denn liegen?



Also, ohne genaue Angaben, über dein NB, Displaygröße, eingesetzte Grafik und Treiberversion kann man da nix genaues sagen.

Hier gibt es ´ne Lösung für jemanden mit dem gleichen Prob:
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/?menu=forum&s=thread&bid=3132&tid=6251508&x=14

Vielleicht hilfts...
Sonst neuen Thread aufmachen, nich in den FAQ´s posten.


----------



## Tschoco_der_Hai (30. April 2008)

*AW: Treiber für Mobile Grafikkarten FAQ Tutorial*

Hallo, 

ich habe ein Samsung R60 plus mit ATI X2300, auf der Homepage gibt es aber nur Treiber bis X1800.
Welchen Desktop Grafik Treiber muss ich laden und wie modifzieren, dass der auf dem Notebook läuft.

Das Notebook läuft mit Vista H. P.


----------



## Torstangenpolierer (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Treiber für Mobile Grafikkarten FAQ Tutorial*

neue erfahrung: hab grad mal meiner Go7600 (18monate alt) einen neuen treiber spendiert
alter schwede meine performance hat sich in etwa verdoppelt :-o


----------



## gamezocker1988 (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Treiber für Mobile Grafikkarten FAQ Tutorial*



			
				Torstangenpolierer am 13.05.2008 22:37 schrieb:
			
		

> neue erfahrung: hab grad mal meiner Go7600 (18monate alt) einen neuen treiber spendiert
> alter schwede meine performance hat sich in etwa verdoppelt :-o




dürft ich fragen welchen treiber ihr verwendet der problemlos läuft

hab ein asus G1S mit einer 8600gt
und vista ultimate

hab den 156.87 driver oben

welcher neue ist besser geeignet ?
welchen habt ihr oben ?


----------



## SCUX (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Treiber für Mobile Grafikkarten FAQ Tutorial*

ist so etwas sinnvoll  
http://driveragent.com/?PHPSESSID=ltmeopvr63e731bp4pv5oah6h6
bzw hat jemand Erfahrung damit gemacht? versteckte Kosten evlt?


----------



## Just-call-me-AL (1. August 2008)

*AW: Treiber für Mobile Grafikkarten FAQ Tutorial*



			
				Hombre3000 am 24.09.2006 15:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Da immer wieder Fragen zu Treibern für Mobile Grafikkarten, sprich die Mobility Serie von ATI oder die Geforce Go Serie von Nvidia gestellt werden, hier nun mal ein kleines Tutorial:
> 
> *NVIDIA Geforce Go Serie*
> 
> ...


----------



## angelicanus (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Treiber für Mobile Grafikkarten FAQ Tutorial*

bei nvidia gibts jetzt endlich auch treiber für mobile grafikkarten

http://www.nvidia.de/object/geforce_notebook_winvista_179.28_beta_de.html

ist aber noch im beta stadium


----------

